# Cubesmith color equivalents



## theace (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, I'm planning on buying tiles for all my main cubes with the prize money I got at RCMO 2011. I wanted to know what the colour equivalents are on cubesmith.

I need a set for the GuHong, the X Cube and a 2x2.

As you know, all the stickers on the X cube have some weird (but awesome) colour. I'd like to stick with the same colored tiles from cubesmith. However, I have no clue which colours they are! The same goes for the Guhong. It has a very different shade of green.

For some reason, I can't see all the pictures on cubesmith so I decided to make the thread. I guess this would be a good general thread for people who want to compare colour anyway...


----------



## Bapao (Feb 11, 2011)

Red and orange are very muddy/ dark = hard to tell apart.
On the light colored tiles, pink and purple can be hard to tell apart.


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 11, 2011)

Place the order for the standard color set of whichever tiles you plan on getting (smooth or textured) and then add a light orange tile and use it in place of the standard orange that comes with the tileset. In low light the standard orange is nearly identical to the red but the light orange is distinctly different and much easier to recognize. Plus it matches the orange that comes with the cubesmith sticker sets a whole lot better.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a good idea. I've never compared the oranges before...


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 11, 2011)

When I received my first set of 3x3 tiles I knew right off the bat that I didn't like the standard orange. I went to cubesmith.com and started browsing colors. I was going to get the flourescent orange and deal with it being a little more finicky than the regular colors until I saw the light orange. I compared some pictures online and then ordered some for my 3x3. Ever since then whenever I order tiles I get a light orange to replace the standard orange and then use the standard orange tiles as decoration. I'm working on creating an image of a jack-o-lantern on my wall using standarn orange tiles.


----------



## maggot (Feb 11, 2011)

The cubesmith standard blue is far darker than the xcubes bright sky blue. The green also is very similar to cubesmith light green. As mentioned in previous posts, red and orange are similar. I actually prefer cubesmith red to the xcube red. I wish cubesmith would spring for brighter colored tiles as well. I typically use cubesmith bright. I prefer the xcube/vcube colors over cubesmith bright or standard. I wish they made tiles in those colors. I would tile a lot of my cubes


----------



## theace (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, so light orange instead of standard orange. What colour is the X Cube's green and blue? I REALLY like those two and want cubesmith equivalents.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2011)

I put smooth cubesmith tiles on my Guhong 6 weeks ago, but was disapointed and removed them after a month. These tiles are beautiful, but they are too slippery. I was unable to get a firm grip on my cube, and my times were really bad.


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 11, 2011)

They come with a bit of an oil substance on the surface of the tile(I assume from the die used to punch out the shape). I wound that washing the cube with a warm semi-soapy rag after putting on the tile reduced this oilly feeling substantially and allowed for much better grip.


----------



## tertius (Feb 11, 2011)

You might try the bright blue from Cubesmith to match the blue on the x-cube. I do not have a x-cube but I use bright blue exclusively due to the standard Cubesmith blue being too dark for me.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 11, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> They come with a bit of an oil substance on the surface of the tile(I assume from the die used to punch out the shape). I wound that washing the cube with a warm semi-soapy rag after putting on the tile reduced this oilly feeling substantially and allowed for much better grip.



I put smooth tiles on my LingYun and had the same issues with slip. I've previously tiled my AV and my store bought with textured tiles and am really disappointed with the smooth tiles. They cost 5 dollars so I'm not gonna just take them off for the sake of it. That would be wasting money IMO. 
I've been using the smooth tiled LingYun for a while but it's still slippery, so I'm not convinced that it's due to something on the tiles. That would have worn off by now... 
For those that have used a stickerless cube; what's your opinion on the feel? I still find stickerless cubes the most pleasant to handle. They have a certain amount of grip that isn't comparable to stickered or tiled cubes...


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you happy with the *textured tiles*, b4p4076 ?


----------



## theace (Feb 12, 2011)

I had recieved a sample of the textured tiles. I liked them. I'll be ordering some as soon as I figure out what colours my x cube has.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pyjam*; Very much so. If you're in the market for tiles, get textured ones. Smooth tiles don't cut it.


----------



## maggot (Feb 12, 2011)

the closest you're going to get for tiles is

cubesmith light set, no pink, no purple, cubesmith standard red, and cubesmith standard yellow. imho.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 13, 2011)

maggot said:


> the closest you're going to get for tiles is
> 
> cubesmith light set, no pink, no purple, cubesmith standard red, and cubesmith standard yellow. imho.


 
Question answered. Thread closed.


----------



## troyxdestroy (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually prefer cubesmith STICKERS as of late.
The colors pop more than tiles for me.
I LOVE the half-bright set.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 13, 2011)

troyxdestroy said:


> I actually prefer cubesmith STICKERS as of late.
> The colors pop more than tiles for me.
> I LOVE the half-bright set.


 
Try putting any sticker on an F-II. t doesn't matter how well you clean that cube up before applying; the build quality sucks so bad that you WILL get air bubbles under the stickers.


----------



## theace (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll order some soon. Do the 4x4 tiles fit on 6 cm cubes like the mini qj and x cube?


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 13, 2011)

The 4x4 tiles fit my xcube just fine.


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool. I'm planning to get uncut material. I could cut out tiles for my GuHong AND my X Cube!


----------

